# 2001 Jetta Oil Light Flashing?



## Mk4_estradaa (Sep 4, 2014)

hello i was cruising earlier in the week to the dollar store when on a turn i kind of gassed it a bit and i heard beeps and my oil light flashed twice and went away. when i pulled up to the house i noticed there was a leak but it wasnt oil it was a kind of waterish liquid. a couple days later ( like 2 or 3 ) again on a turn the light came up again i check the oil and level and its fine since i changed it about 1 month ago. any help of what might be the issue? anything helps thanks!


----------



## rabbitbro95 (Dec 17, 2014)

What type of motor do you have?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk4_estradaa (Sep 4, 2014)

rabbitbro95 said:


> What type of motor do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


2.0 sorry for not mentioning that


----------



## rabbitbro95 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh boy u got 2. Slow idk much bout them 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitbro95 (Dec 17, 2014)

I say plug it up see if it runs any codes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk4_estradaa (Sep 4, 2014)

rabbitbro95 said:


> I say plug it up see if it runs any codes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jus did but no code


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Mk4_estradaa said:


> hello i was cruising earlier in the week to the dollar store when on a turn i kind of gassed it a bit and i heard beeps and my oil light flashed twice and went away. when i pulled up to the house i noticed there was a leak but it wasnt oil it was a kind of waterish liquid. a couple days later ( like 2 or 3 ) again on a turn the light came up again i check the oil and level and its fine since i changed it about 1 month ago. any help of what might be the issue? anything helps thanks!


So you're sure that it's full. I had my dad's TDI do that. When I checked his oil level it was low. I topped it off and the light went away. I was do for an oil change so I changed the oil a few days later. Never came back. So I'd double check your oil level OR you have an oil pressure switch that's going bad or somehow lost oil pressure. Sludge buildup? How many miles?


----------



## Mk4_estradaa (Sep 4, 2014)

racerpoet said:


> So you're sure that it's full. I had my dad's TDI do that. When I checked his oil level it was low. I topped it off and the light went away. I was do for an oil change so I changed the oil a few days later. Never came back. So I'd double check your oil level OR you have an oil pressure switch that's going bad or somehow lost oil pressure. Sludge buildup? How many miles?


Barely put oil in about 2 weeks ago and the level is where it suppose to in the middle of the dipstick , it currently has 159,XXX miles
Most Highway miles


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Mk4_estradaa said:


> Barely put oil in about 2 weeks ago and the level is where it suppose to in the middle of the dipstick , it currently has 159,XXX miles
> Most Highway miles


:what: Middle of the dipstick? There should be either two notches, two holes, or a crosshatch area. You want to be to the top notch or the top of the crosshatch area. Checked with the engine off. And at 159K, you could definitely have sludge buildup.


----------

